# Thinking of getting 211k (question on cable connectivity)



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've had Dish for about a year now. When I initially had it installed, I had it wired for 2 TVs. I have a 722 on TV1 and my initial plan was to use TV2 for an SD signal (since HD not supported on TV2). 

When I was getting Dish installed, the guy said all I'd have to do was plug in TV2 and I'd be good to go. However, now I am thinking of getting a 211 for TV2 instead so I can get an HD signal in there. 

My question though is do I need a different connection between the cables and satellite to support this or would the Dish installer have wired it to support either option: 1) 722 and SD signal or 2) 211 and HD signal.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, you will need a different connection. You will need a line connected directly to the LNB on the dish coming to the receiver. The line you have now will be connected to the 722's TV2 output, and may also be diplexed into and out of the satellite line to the 722.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> Yes, you will need a different connection. You will need a line connected directly to the LNB on the dish coming to the receiver. The line you have now will be connected to the 722's TV2 output, and may also be diplexed into and out of the satellite line to the 722.


This something I can likely take care of myself u think? The satellite is on the roof of a 2-story building (so haven't ventured up there to take a look). Assuming I can just plug the cable into the 'LNB' outlet?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The connections are as simple as unscrewing the two screws that hold the LNB in place and screwing the coax onto one of the three output ports (and not the input port). The three outputs each "default" to a different sat, but any of the three will feed a receiver just fine.










The hard part is routing the cable from the dish to the receiver, and possibly getting up to the dish. That's why installers have jobs...


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> The connections are as simple as unscrewing the two screws that hold the LNB in place and screwing the coax onto one of the three output ports (and not the input port). The three outputs each "default" to a different sat, but any of the three will feed a receiver just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. The second cable is already routed from the dish to the house -- sounds like I may just have to change its connection if I can venture up to the roof.


----------

